# What''s going on????



## svsheela (Aug 2, 2001)

*What''''s going on????*

I haven''t logged on in awhile, sure did take me a long time to find the message board. I''m still not sure I''m on it. Why change something that worked.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*What''''s going on????*

Maybe were just old or computer illieterate I liked the ol way myself WHY FIX IT LOL


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*What''''s going on????*

At the moment I am boatless and looking for an opportunity to crew in the Vermillion Bay(Louisiana) or along the Missississippi or Alabama Gulf Coast. Most of my sailing experience is on a 38 foot catamaran. I am interested now in learning more about monohull sailing. I am reliable, even-tempered and a willing worker. I prefer to sail with women but would consider sailing with men.


----------

